# What are the best dim sum places in hong kong?



## lea25 (May 26, 2015)

My friends from Singapore are going to have a visit in my place and since dim sum is one of the signature dishes here in hong kong they want to try a place where to experience hk best dim sum. Can you recommend some dim sum places to me? Thanks :yo:


----------

